# Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Dezember 2014)

*Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Testet und behaltet einen von acht Thermalright-Kühlern nach Wahl!

Bis zu 16 Lesertester dürfen frei wählen zwischen acht unterschiedlichen Modellen. Zur Auswahl stehen folgende Modelle:

*Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Thermalright HR-22:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E-Extreme:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Thermalright True Spirit 90 M Rev. A:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Thermalright True Spirit 120 M BW Rev. A:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thermalright stelle eine bunte Mischung aus Doppelturmkühlern für  besonders hohe Leistung, Turmkühlern für den semi-aktiven Betrieb sowie  mit kompakteren Abmessungen als auch flachen HTPC-Kühlern zur Verfügung.  Sämtliche Modelle eignen sich sowohl für AMD-Systeme (AM2(+), AM3(+),  FM1, FM2(+)) als auch Intel-Prozessoren (1150, 1155, 1156, 1366). Bis  auf den HR-22 unterstützen alle Kühler zudem den Sockel 775.  Montagematerial für den Sockel 2011(-v3) beinhalten alle Modelle mit  Ausnahme des True Spirit 90 M Rev. A sowie des AXP-100 Muscle.

Mehr Bildmaterial und detaillierte Informationen zu allen acht ausgeschriebenen Prozessorkühlern gibt es bei Thermalright: 
- AXP-100 Muscle 
- HR-22 
- Macho 120 Rev. A 
- Silver Arrow IB-E 
- Silver Arrow IB-E-Extreme 
- True Spirit 90 M Rev. A 
- True Spirit 120 M BW Rev. A 
- True Spirit 140 Power

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games        Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Thermalright die  Chance  dazu: Bis zu 16 PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, einen Prozessorkühler  nach Wahl zu testen. (Die Anzahl der verschickten Testmuster hängt von der Anzahl und Qualität der Bewerbungen ab.)   Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen  Testbericht  im   PCGH-Extreme-Forum      veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die  Hardware    behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit CPU-Kühlern aus, schreibt gerne und  möchtet             einen  Test eines Prozessorkühlers von Thermalright verfassen? Dann  bewerbt      euch     in  diesem Thread des  PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt   einfach,  was     genau ihr   ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch   besonders  gut  als          Lesertester  eignet. Bitte gebt bei eurer  Bewerbung  an, mit welcher  Hardware ihr den Kühler testen möchtet und welche(s) Modell(e) (Details siehe Thermalright-Website) ihr bevorzugt.   (Pro  Lesertest wird ein Modell zur Verfügung gestellt.) Erfahrungen mit CPU-Kühlern  und  vorhandene   Vergleichsprodukte sind      natürlich von  Vorteil,   außerdem solltet  ihr  eine  Kamera bedienen  und     gut  lesbare Texte   verfassen können.  Wer     noch  kein  Mitglied im      PCGH-Extreme-Forum  ist,  muss sich  zunächst       (kostenlos)     registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und          endet voraussichtlich am 25.01.2015. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss   der      vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige   Verzögerungen      müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt   werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält       sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom  Lesertester zurückzufordern und   den     Lesertester zukünftig nicht  mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der     Lesertest   folgende Anforderungen  nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 6.000 Zeichen (ohne  Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand        beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht  von       anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Mittwoch, dem 17.12.2014, um 12 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich hier für den Lesertest.

Als Modelle würde ich den Macho 120 Rev A oder den True Spirit 120 M BW Rev. A bevorzugen, da mein Gehäuse, das Thermaltake Urban S31, nur Lüfter bis 155mm Höhe aufnehmen kann.

Folgende Komponenten sind in meinem PC derzeit verbaut:
Intel i5 2320 auf einem Asrock P67 Pro3 SE
AMD SAPPHIRE HD 7870 GHz Edition OC
Derzeit wird die CPU von einem Scythe Katana 4 gekühlt. 

Getestet werden die Temperaturunterschiede zwischen den Kühlern in verschiedensten Situationen, Montage des Kühlers, Verarbeitung des Kühlers und einen Ausfall der Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## beren2707 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte ich mich um den Thermalright-Lesertest bewerben, ich würde dabei sehr gerne den Silver Arrow IB-E testen.

Da ich seit über 15 Jahren Computer intensiv nutze, verfüge ich über    ein relativ großes Spektrum an Erfahrung mit verschiedenen  CPU-Kühlern und durfte bereits den ETS-T40-TA sowie die ELC120-TA auch in Lesertests auf die Probe stellen. In meinem aktuellen System weilt  seit einigen Wochen ein Noctua NH-D15, gegen welchen der Kühler (im Idealfall ein Silver Arrow IB, alternativ würde ich auch das SA IB-E Extreme-Modell oder den True Spirit 140 Power testen)  antreten müsste; für vergleichbare  Werte der Testkandidaten würde ich jeweils als Wärmeleitpaste Gelid  GC-Extreme verwenden. Dabei stünde im Direktvergleich besonders im Fokus, welcher der High-End-Kühler sich, abgesehen von der Leistung, in Details (RAM-Kompatbilität, Montage, Zubehör etc.) vom jeweils anderen Modell absetzen kann.

Wenn ich den Silver Arrow IB-E testen dürfte, müsste er sich   (voraussichtlich) in folgenden Punkten mit dem NH-D15   messen:


Lieferumfang (Zubehör wie Lüfter-Adapter, Wärmeleitpaste, Werkzeug, Anleitung etc.). 
Verarbeitung (allgemeine Verarbeitung des Kühlkörpers und des  Montagesystems, Qualität der Lüfter mit Aufnahmen der Geräuschemissionen bei festen Drehzahlen etc.). 
Montage (Schwierigkeit und Dauer, Stabilität etc.). 
Kühlleistung mit Standardlüftern (@Stock, @4GHz, @4,5GHz) in verschiedenen Lastszenarien  (Idle; Prime95,  Videokomprimierung, BF4, Dragon Age: Inquisition) und unterschiedlichen Drehzahlstufen (100%, 75% und 50% sowie eine beiderseits von der Lautstärke her vergleichbare Stufe). 
Lautstärke der Lüfter (da ich über keine  Messegeräte verfüge, würde ich, wie oben erläutert, in einem möglichst leisen   Raum die Lüfter im Abstand von 50cm mit einem Mikrofon aufnehmen    und die Sounddateien zur Vergleichbarkeit hochladen). 
Subjektive Einschätzung, Optik, Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis,  Vergleich der Testkandidaten etc. 

Mein aktuelles Testsystem:


Prozessor: Intel Core i7-4770K, gekühlt         durch Noctua NH-D15.
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H.
 Arbeitsspeicher: Patriot Viper 16GB DDR 1866MHz.
 Festplatten: Samsung SSD 830 256GB + HD103SJ + Seagate ST2000DM001.
 Grafikkarte: Sapphire R9 290 Referenz + Raijintek Morpheus @ NB PLPS.
 Netzwerkkarte: Bigfoot Killer NIC 2100.
 Soundkarte: Xonar Essence ST.
 Netzteil: be quiet! E8-CM-480W.
  Gehäuse: Gelid DarkForce  (Lüfter:          Front (einblasend): 2x120mm T.B. Appolish blau (per Lüftersteuerung auf ~700 U/Min gedrosselt),  Heck (ausblasend): 1x120mm be quiet! Shadow Wings Mid Speed (7V); Deckel (ausblasend): 2x140mm be quiet! Silent Wings II (ebenfalls 7V).
 Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Professional x64 SP1.

Edit vom 15.12.: Zusätzlich zum 4770K verfüge ich mittlerweile auch über einen geköpften und mittels Flüssigmetall zu einer besseren Temperaturübertragung fähigen 4690K (der mit bis zu 4,7 GHz bei noch guten Temperaturen läuft).


Als versierter Lehramtsstudent im nunmehr neunten Semester  mit den   Fächern Deutsch, Geschichte und Sozialkunde in Würzburg  müsste mein   Stil den Anforderungen nach mehreren verfassten  wissenschaftlichen   Arbeiten vollstens entsprechen; zum Vergleich bieten sich meine bisherigen Lesertests oder auch mein Kurztest des Raijintek Morpheus an.   Ordentliche Bilder sollten dank DSLR mit Blitz und geeigneten Objektiven kein Problem darstellen.

Ich hoffe daher, dass ich den Ansprüchen erneut gerecht und für den Lesertest in Anspruch genommen werde.

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## EVO-4G63T (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich bewerbe mich für den Lesertest.

Folgende Modelle würde ich gerne Testen:
- Thermalright HR-22
- Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A
- Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E
- Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E-Extreme

Einer dieser CPU-Kühler darf gegen den Cryorig R1 Universal und  Thermalright Macho HR-02 Rev. A antreten.

Als Test-CPU verwende ich den Intel i7 5820K mit verschiedenen Spannungen und Taktraten.
Testgehäuse wäre das Cooler Master HAF XB Evo, das einen "Benchmodus" hat. (Offener Aufbau)

Ich würde den Kühler mit verschiedenen Lüfterdrehzahlen und Passiv testen.
Mit einem Schalldruckmessgerät statte ich mich noch aus.

Fototechnisch bin ich mit einer Canon 1000D + 2 Objektiven und einem Stativ ausgestattet. Kann somit ordentliche Bilder machen.
Ich habe noch eine JVC GC-PX11BE FullHD Videokamera zu Verfügung, damit würde ich ein Unboxing Video machen.

Ein Review habe ich schon mal gemacht. Damit könnt ihr euch einen ersten Eindruck verleihen. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...universal-ein-eiskaltes-ding.html#post6710416

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

EVO-4G63T


----------



## Zwitschack (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest eines Thermalright CPU-Kühlers.

Ich würde gern einen semipassiven sowie passiven Betrieb eines der oben aufgeführten Produkte testen. Als Vergleichskühler würde der BeQuiet! Shadow Rock 2 herhalten, welcher aktuell im semipassiven Betrieb verbaut ist. Der Test soll sich in diesem Fall stark auf die Temperaturen konzentrieren, wie sie beim normalen Benutzen und die vollen Auslastung eines PCs anzutreffen sind.

Als Hardware stehen zur Verfügung:
- Intel Xeon E3 1230v2 (Untervoltet um 0,15V)
- AsRock H77 Pro4/MVP
- Bitfenix Shinobi
- RAM in Vollbestückung
- Grafikkarte im Referenzdesign

Bei dem Modell kann ich mich leider nicht entscheide, da der Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A in der gleichen Preisklasse, der Thermalright HR-22 aber in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse des BeQuiet! Shadow Rock 2 spielt.

Wie bei allen anderen wird zusätzlich noch die Verpackung, Lieferumfang und optische Qualität getestet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Zwitschack


----------



## JulK279 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

zuerst zu meiner Person: ich bin 19 Jahre alt, besuche ein Technik-Fachgymnasium und werde voraussichtlich mit 1,5 (+-0,2) abschließen. Danach werde ich studieren gehen. Ich bin schriftlich sehr begabt und kenne mich mit Computern sehr gut aus. Es wäre nicht mein erstes Review, ich habe bereits ein paar geschrieben, aber über einen Kühler bisher noch keinen und wäre eine super herausforderung. Soweit dazu.

Testen würde ich gerne die Kühler in folgender Rangordnung (von oben=bevorzugt nach unten=würde ich auch testen, wenn die anderen vergeben sind):
*1. **Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E-Extreme
2. Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E
3. Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power
4. Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A
*
Testen würde ich den Kühler gegen meinen Enermax etd-t60-tb. Die beiden Lüfter sind eindeutig unterschiedlich, doch so kann ich aufzeigen, wie groß der Unterschied der beiden (möglicherweise) ist oder auch nicht. Mein System besteht aus:
- Phenom II X4 965 BE
- Asus M5A99X EVO
- 8GB G.Skill
- GTX470SOC
- CM Silent Pro 520W
- Samsung 930 und noch eine HDD

Testen würde ich die beiden in den Bereichen:



Lieferumfang (dazu gehören die Adapter und weitere Kabel, die oft mangelhafte WLP und auch die Einbauanleitung).
Verarbeitung (allgemeine Verarbeitung des Kühlers an sich, das Montagematerial und des Lüfters).
Montage (Schwierigkeit, Dauer, Qualität)
Kühlleistung mit Standardlüftern in verschiedenen Lastszenarien (Idle, synthetische Last durch Prime95, Far Cry 3, Skyrim) und unterschiedlichen Drehzahlstufen (100%, 75% und 50%).
Lautstärke (da ich keine Geräte habe, würde ich meine Einschätzung vornehmen im Vergleich zum Enermax oder auch Audioaufnahmen)
Fazit, Preis-Leistung, Empfehlung
Ich hoffe, Ihr seid mit meinem Test-System zufrieden und würde den Zuschlag für einen Kühler bekommen. Die Erfahrung durch die Tests helfen mir auch sehr in der Schulischen Ausbildung.

Vielen Dank schon mal und noch einen angenehmen Abend


----------



## dedligamer (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

Ich möchte mich hier auch bewerben als Lesertester. 
Ich bin 21 Jahre und studiere Angewandte Informatik an der TU Chemnitz, schreibe hier gerade meine Bachelorarbeit mit dem Thema "Untersuchung des Effektes von Powercapping auf das Leistungsprofil ausgewählter Anwendungen" hierbei werden stundenlang Benchmarks durchgeführt und da wird dem System ja bekanntlich ordentlich eingeheißt, dafür würde ich gerne mal einen anderen Lüfter testen, und schauen wie sich die Kühlleistung ändert.
Selbstverständlich werde ich die Tests sehr ordentlich ausführen und auch protokollieren und zur Verfügung stellen.

Mein System sieht wie folgt aus: 

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel 1150
RAM: 12GB DDR3 1600MHz (2x 4GB und 2x2GB)
CPU Lüfter: BeQuiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
Festplatte1: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Festplatte2: Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s 
Mainboard: ASRock B85M Pro4
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X Rev. 2.0, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort


über eine Auswahl zum Lesertester würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## Techniktester (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich würde mich hiermit gerne für diesen Lesertest bewerben, da ich großen Spaß daran habe PC-Komponenten ausführlich zu testen und  anhand dieser Tests Fazits zu ziehen. 

Ich lese selbst gerne Reviews von Hardware und verfolge diese im PCGH Magazin.  Ich habe mit meinen 16 Jahren schon ziemlich viel Erfahrung mit PC-Komponenten gesammelt, da von mir viele PCs sowohl zusammengestellt, als auch zusammengebaut wurden. Ich habe große Freude daran, zu versuchen immer das beste aus einem Budget rauszuholen. Das bedeutet aber auch das ich viel Wert auf das Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis lege.

Ich habe schon viele verschiedene Lüfter in meinen PCs verbaut, um eine gute Temperatur zu erzielen und gleichzeitig nicht der Optik oder der Kompatibilität mit anderen Komponenten 
zu schaden. 
Deshalb hätte ich gerne den Thermalright True Spirit 120 M BW Rev. A  für den Test zu verfügung gestellt.

In meinem Review würde ich folgende Kriterien berücksichtigen : 

- Zubehör 
- Verarbeitung/ Qualität des Kühlkörpers und Lüfters
- Kühlleistung bei bestimmten Drehzahlstufen
- Lautstärke des Lüfters (von 50cm aus gemessen)
- Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis 
- Optik und ein Vergleich zu meinem bisherigen
  CPU-Kühler



Mein derzeitiges System:

- Prozessor: Intel Core i7  4790K
- Mainboard: Asus MAXIMUS VII RANGER
- Arbeitspeicher : 16GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400
- Festplatten: 1TB Seagate HDD + 250GB Samsung 840 Evo
- Grafikkarte: Asus matrix GTX780 Ti Platinum
- Netzteil: 650 Watt Corsair CS Series Modular 80+ Gold
- Gehäuse Bitfenix Shinobi window
- CPU-Kühler : Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A

Da ich hobbymäßig fotografiere und auch Videos drehe/ bearbeite, bin auf jeden Fall in der Lage gute digitale Fotos zu machen. 

Diesen Testbericht verfassen zu dürfen, wäre mir eine große Freude und gleichzeitig eine Gelegenheit Erfahrungen als Hardware-Redakteur zu sammeln.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Techniktester


----------



## retroelch (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte ich mich um den Thermalright-Lesertest bewerben, ich würde dabei sehr gerne den AXP-100 Muscle tetsen.

Da ich seit über 7 Jahren versuche möglichst auf dem neuesten Stand von Informationen über allgemeine Elektrotechnik zu sein ,und mich das Thema Compterhardware faziniert hat und eine RELATIV umfangreiche Sammlug an Cpukühlern besitze, verfüge ich über ein großes Spektrum an Erfahrung mit verschiedenen CPU-Kühlern.

 In meinem System hockt seit einigen Wochen ein Thermalright True Spirit 120m, den ich im Idealfall gegen einen  AXP-100 Muscle tauschen würde, alternativ würde ich auch den Silver Arrow IB-E oder den True Spirit 140 Power testen.

Antreten würde; [für vergleichbare Werte der kühler ]
Wärmeleitpaste :Arctic MX2 [30g]
Kühler 1:  Thermalright True Spirit 120m
Kühler 2: Xilence M606
Kühler 3: Intel Boxed Kühler
Kühler 4:  AMD Boxed Kühler 
evtl. 
Kühler 5: Raijintek Zelos & Pallas

Im Direktvergleich würde besonderer Fokus auf  [abgesehen von Kühl-Leistung] RAM-Kompatbilität, Montage, Zubehör etc. gelegt werden.

Wenn ich den AXP-100 Muscle bekäme, müsste er sich in folgenden Punkten mit den anderen Kühlern messen:

-Lieferumfang [Zubehör wie Lüfter-Adapter, Wärmeleitpaste, Werkzeug, Anleitung etc.]
-Verarbeitung [allgemeine Verarbeitung des Kühlkörpers und des Montagesystems, Qualität der Lüfter mit Aufnahmen etc.]
-Subjektive Einschätzung  [Optik, Vergleich der Kühler, Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, etc.]
-Kühlleistung mit Stocklüftern [Stock, 4GHz, 4,4GHz] in verschiedenen Lastszenarien wie Idle, Prime95, Battlefield 4, Leage of Legends und unterschiedlichen Drehzahlstufen 100%, 75% und 50%
-Montage [Schwierigkeitsgrad Dauer, Stabilität etc.]

Als Tetst-Syteme:

Sytem 1:

 CPU: Intel Xeon 1231 V3
 PSU: Be Quiet E9 500W
 VGA: Palit GTX 970 Jetstream
 RAM: Crucial Ballsistics Sport 8GB
 SSD: Adata Premier Pro SP900 256GB
 HDD: Segate Barracuda 1TB
 MB: Asrock H97 Pro4
CASE: Raidmax Scorpio V [offen]

Sytem 2:

 CPU: AMD FX 6300 4,0 GHZ
 PSU: Be Quiet L8 430W
 VGA: ZOTAC GeForce GTX 750 Ti
 RAM: Crucial Ballsistics Sport 8GB
 SSD: Crucial MX100 256 GB
 MB: Asrock 970 Extreme 3
CASE: Lian Li PC-T60A [Test bench]

evlt.   Sytem 3 :

 CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 [Der alte Hitzkopf]
 PSU: Be Quiet L8 400 
 VGA: MSI X1900 XT
 RAM: G.SKILL F2-8500CL5 4 GB
 SSD: Crucial MX100 128 GB
 MB: Biostar A780LB AMD 760G
CASE: Lian Li PC-T60A [Test bench]


Für alle Syteme kommt Win 7 Ultimate 64Bit zum einsatz.
Vernümpftige Bilder sollten dank Canon EOS 600D kein Problem darstellen.

Ich hoffe daher, dass ich den Ansprüchen gerecht bin und für den Lesertest Beansprucht werde.                                                                           



Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
retroelch.


----------



## XeT (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Test des "True Spirit 90 M Rev. A" bewerben. 

Den True Spirit 90 M würde ich mit folgendem System testen: 

Intel Xeon E3-1231v3
ASRock H97M Pro4
2x4 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport CL9
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC

Vergleichen könnte ich den Spirit 90 M mit Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 sowie dem boxed Kühler. 
Für Fotos und Videos stehen mir ein Full-HD  Camcorder sowie eine Digitalkamera zu Verfügung. 

Dann noch etwas zu meiner Person. 
Ich bin 25 Jahre alt und bin beruflich in der Verwaltung tätig. Der PC ist seit Kindheit ein Begleiter und Hobby.  Von den Ansprüchen entspreche ich eher dem Durchschnitt, es muss weder extrem Leise, noch müssen die Kühlwerte extrem niedrig sein.
Daher nutze ich privat auch den  Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2. Für mich wäre der Vergleich mit einem weiteren Kühler in der Größenordnung sehr interessant um Unterschiede bei gleicher Größe festzustellen.


----------



## keineahnunginblau (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

auch ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest. Testen würde ich sehr gerne den HR-22.

Ich bin im Kühlungsbereich schon sehr erfahren und habe bereits mehrere Jahre Reviews für Whitex-Modd - Dein Hardwareportal mit mehreren objektiven Messmethoden wie einem db-Messgerät (Mc Check MS-50) und Audioaufnahmen, die wir in einer Hörproben-Datenbank zusammengefasst haben, geschrieben. Dabei habe ich immer nach einem möglichst professionellen Stil gestrebt, sowohl in der Schreibweise als auch in den subjektiven sowie objektiven Messmethodiken.
Seit ein paar Monaten schreibe ich für Hardwaremax Tests für Peripherie wie zum Beispiel Headsets und Gaming-Mäuse oder Gamepads, da der redaktionelle Betrieb auf Whitex-Modd leider eingestellt wurde. Die ganzen Tests und Datenbanken sind aber selbstverständlich noch aufzurufen und vorhanden.

Da ich gerne einmal wieder einen Luftkühlungstest verfassen würde und das ganze Geschreibe bei mir auch durch einen Lesertest (damals die BitFenix Spectre bzw. Spectre PRO-Lüfter auf Computerbase) angefangen hat, habe ich mir gedacht, ich schreibe hier eine Bewerbung.

Im Rahmen meiner Eloquenz der Texte kann ich, so denke ich, eine ausreichende Suffizienz gerade im Bezug auf die Eukolie der Hersteller sowie der Allgemeinheit vorweisen. Wenn ihr wisst, was ich meine 

Leider hatte ich nie die Möglichkeit, Produkte von Thermalright zu testen, da bei Presseanfragen leider nie geantwortet oder eine Absage erteilt wurde.
Passend wäre das derzeit vor allem im Bezug auf meine Hardware, die ich neu zusammenstellen werde.
Das System steht noch nicht zu 100% fest, wird aber in jedem Fall größtenteils so aussehen und auch rechtzeitig fertiggestellt sein.

Gehäuse: Be quiet Silent Base 800 Orange
Netzteil: Super Flower Golden Silent Fanless Platinum 430W
Mainboard:  Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SOC Force
CPU: Noch nicht zu 100% sicher, wahrscheinlich der Intel Xeon E3-1231 der Haswell-Generation
RAM: 16GB (noch nicht ganz sicher) -BTW: Kennt jemand einen orangenen oder zum Mainboard passenden RAM ?!
Grafikkarte: AMD R9 280(evtl X)

Warum der HR-22?: Das Interessante am HR-22 finde ich die Idee mit dem Tunnel (die umstrittene orangene Farbe würde ja sogar passen )

Gruß

Edit: Achso, für gute Fotos steht mit ein professionelles Foto-Equipment sowie ein großes Studio zur Verfügung, das sollte doch allemal ausreichen


----------



## MezZo_Mix (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Wieder ml sexy wie alle sich neu anmelden, nur um das teil zu behalten sowas würde ich extra nicht akzeptieren...  Aber mal nebenbei die IB-E Kühler sind doch nichts anderes als SB-E kühler oder?


----------



## keineahnunginblau (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Wieder ml sexy wie alle sich neu anmelden, nur um das teil zu behalten sowas würde ich extra nicht akzeptieren...  Aber mal nebenbei die IB-E Kühler sind doch nichts anderes als SB-E kühler oder?



Das wird denke ich auch zum Teil Sinn und Zweck der Sache sein


----------



## REALSHOCKOPS (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Abend PCGH-Team,

ich würde mich gerne für diesen Lesertest bewerben. Mein PC läuft seit 3,5 Jahren mit einem Intel Boxed Lüfter. Der Unterschied sollte sich bemerkbar machen. Ich fotografiere gerne, schreibe gerne Referate und habe genug Zeit, den Test durchzuführen.

Ich würde gerne folgenden Lüfter testen: Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E-Extreme

Mein System kurzgefasst:
- i5-2500
- 8GB RAM
- GTX770 4GB
- 3 Gehäuse-Lüfter
- 3 HDDs, 2 eHDDs

Ich schneide und bearbeite Filme, benutze Photoshop, verschlüssele Daten und Spiele verschiedene Spiele, darunter auch BF4, Far Cry 3, Crysis 3 und Operation Flashpoint: Red River. Um die Performance meines Pcs im Auge zu behalten nutze ich diverse Diagnose-Tools und bin immer auf der Suche nach Kleinigkeiten, die verbessern kann. 

Dies wäre mein erster Lesertest, aber irgendwann muss man ja mal anfangen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

	REALSHOCKOPS


----------



## sav (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich würde sehr gerne den Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power testen, da ich mich sehr für die Luftkühlung interessiere.

In vielen Gehäusen gehören 140mm Lüfter längst zum guten Ton, ist ein CPU-Kühler mit einem 140mm Lüfter also der nächste Schritt für eine effizientere Kühlung?

Ich würde sehr gerne eine Antwort auf diese Frage finden.

Folgendes Testsystem würde zum Einsatz kommen:

Intel Pentium G3220 @ Raijintek THEMIS Evo
ASRock H81 Pro BTC
2x 4GB Kingston Value LP CL9 DDR3 1333MHz
OCZ Agility 3 120GB | Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Sapphire ATI Radeon HD6950 2GB
Cougar S 550
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2

Für Fotos und Videos kommt eine Nikon COOLPIX L830 zum Einsatz.


----------



## Emiterr123 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Es wäre sehr interessant den  HR-22 zu testen, da ich zurzeit auch ein ziemliches "Schwergewicht", den Dark Rock Pro 3 von Be Quiet auf meinem Mainboard betreibe und gerne den Lesern berichten würde, wie sich der HR-22 in verschiedenen Testszenarien schlägt (Battlefield 4 "Fishing in Baku", Bioshock Infinite, Prime95).  Dabei werden die Temperaturen (5V, 7V, 12V), Lautstärke (5V, 7V, 12V), Montage und Kompatibilität zum Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 und Fractal Design Define R4 ermittelt. Es wird auch auf die Verarbeitung und die Qualität der verbauten Lüfter eingegangen.   

Intel i7 4770k@3500Mhz
Gigabyte Geforce Gtx 780 OC (Rev. 2) mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV
Kingston HyperX Blu 16 Gigabyte (1600 Mhz, CL 9)
Asrock Z87 Extreme4 (LGA 1150)
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 10
Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 140 mm (2x) und Noctua NF-A15


----------



## Arjab (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Testaktion von diversen Thermalright CPU-Kühlern.

Mein aktuelles System beinhaltet folgende Komponente:

Intel Core i5-3570
Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H Rev. 1.0
G.Skill RipJaws 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL9
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
Samsung 840 120GB
Samsung 840 Evo 120GB
Western Digital Blue 1TB
Seagate Barracude 7200.14 1TB
FSP Fortron & Source Aurum S 400W
Fractal Design Core 3000 USB 2.0


Ich denke ich bin als Tester geeignet, da ich mich schon seit langem mit Computern und insbesondere mit Hardware auseinandersetze. 
Durch meine Aktivität in diversen Foren habe ich viele zusätzliche Kenntnisse gesammelt und nicht zuletzt auch einen entsprechenden Schreibstil.

In meinem CPU-Kühler Testbericht würde ich auf den Lieferumfang des Kühlers, sowie dessen Verarbeitung eingehen. Anschließend würde ich bewerten, wie sich der Kühler einbauen lässt und zu guter Letzt in einigen Belastungstest durch Benchmark-Software und Videospiele die Kühlleistung und Lautstärke messen.

Aufgrund der maximal in meinem Gehäuse verbaubaren CPU-Kühler Höhe von 160mm würde ich gerne den AXP - 100 Muscle, HR-22, Macho 120, True Spirit 90 oder 120 testen wollen.


----------



## Stern1710 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team, Hallo Stephan,

ich würde mich hiermit gerne für den Lesertest für den *Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E-Extreme * bewerben, aber auch dem T*hermalright True Spirit 140 Power* oder dem *Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E *bin ich nicht abgewandt

Kurz zu meinem Testsystem


 Intel Core i5 3470 @3,8 Ghz
 R9 270X @ Morpheus
 NZXT Phantom 530
 ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
 Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10
 1x MX100 | 1x 500GB

Als Gegner stellt sich ein AXP 200 mit einem NF-P14 als auch ein NH-U12P SE2 mit NF-P14 Lüfter, womit sich sowohl ein Single-Tower als auch ein Top-Blower sich als Gegner stellen dürfen.

Wie teste ich?
Belastet wird die CPU mit Prime95 im Small FTT, dabei sollte sich nach zirka 10 Minuten die höchste Temperatur ergeben. Die CPU taktet hierbei mit 3,8 Ghz auf allen Kernen, dadurch ergiebt sich eine noch höhere Temperatur, um den Kühler noch mehr zu fordern.
Die Temperaturwerte werden bei Minimaldrehzahl, 50% und 100% Auslastung gemessen, geregelt wird das Ganze über das ASRock Extreme Tuning Tool, welches diese Steuerung präzise zulässt. Die Lautstärke wird mit durch einen Vergleich mit den anderen Lüfter geliefert, eine Messgerät habe ich leider nicht zur Verfügung. Zum Auslesen der Temperatur verwende ich ebenfalls das ASRock Tool, allerdings werde ich die Werte auch mit HW-Monitor überprüfen.
Während der Messzeit wird das Gehäuse offen sein und alle nicht notwendigen Lärmquellen beseitigt, um einen möglichst guten Eindruck der Lautstärke zu erhalten. Auch die Grafikkarte kann passiv laufen, der Morpheus bietet für den Leerlauf mehr als genug Kühlleistung.

Bilder kann ich natürlich auch machen, dazu steht mir meine Handy-Kamera bei, welche ganz gut Fotos schießen kann, durch leichte Nachbearbeitung (Helligkeit) sollten diese angenehm zum anschauen werden.
Diagrame kann ich natürlich auch erstellen, Excel sei dank 

Was ist mir sonst noch wichtig?
Wichtig sind mir die Montage (einfach - kompliziert), die Verabeitung (Entgratung, Bodenplatte), der Lieferumfang (Beigaben, Verpackung) und die Features (Besonderheiten).

Was habe ich abschließend noch zu sagen?
Bisher durfte ich bereits zu zwei anderen Kühlern Reviews schreiben, daher denke ich, dass ich das mittlerweile ganz gut behersche.

Ich würde mich daher über eine positive Antwort freunen, an alle anderen Bewerber viel Glück

*Carpe Diem*​


----------



## keineahnunginblau (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*



Stern1710 schrieb:


> [...]
> Wie teste ich?
> Belastet wird die CPU mit Prime95 im Small FTT, dabei sollte sich nach zirka 10 Minuten die höchste Temperatur ergeben. [...]



Cpu Max-Temp nach 10 Minuten?


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich würde gerne den Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E testen, wobei ich natürlich auch nichts gegen einen anderen habe:
Vorhandenes System(falls jemand Mobil online ist und somit die Signatur nicht lesen kann):
Xeon 1231v3
Asrock h97 Pro4m
R9 290 PCS+
8Gb Crucial 1600Mhz
Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
BeQuiet Straight Power E9 450W
Fractal Design Arc Mini (2x120mm, 1x140mm Gehäuselüfter, vorhandene Lüftersteuerung)

Kurz zu meiner Person: Ich bin 16 Jahre alt, Schüler am Gymnasium und habe vor ~3 Monaten meinen ersten PC zusammengestellt und anschließend auch erfolgreich zusammengebaut. 
Ich bin fit im Umgang mit Word, Excel und beherrsche auch Grundkenntnisse in der Bildbearbeitung. 
Ich habe eine gute Grammatik, gute Rechtschreibung, sowie einen guten und flüssigen Schreibstil. 
Ich interessiere mich grundsätzlich für alle Bereiche von Hardware und würde mich freuen einen der Thermalright Kühler testen zu dürfen.


----------



## marvinj (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Ein herzliches Hallo an alle und an das Team der PCGH. 

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Teilnahme am Thermaltake-Lesertest.
Ich selbst bin schon seit einem halben Jahrzehnt dabei, mich mit Computer-Hardware zu beschäftigen, und habe auch schon viele Erfahrungen damit gesammelt. Das gilt sowohl für den technischen und praktischen Part, als auch für den theoretischen. Ich berate Freunde und Kollegen in Technikfragen und habe auch ein Händchen für den Umgang mit sensibler Hardware. Zu meinen Stärken die grade mich für diesen Test auszeichnen, sind die Möglichkeit, professionelle Fotos zu erstellen (mit Hohlkehle), Unboxing und Review Videos zu erstellen und diese auf Youtube zur Verfügung zu stellen. Desweiteren habe ich eine ordentliche Schreibe und beherrsche die deutsche Grammatik 
Über verschiedene Tools habe ich die Möglichkeit, Temperatur und Lüfterdrehzahl zu dokumentieren und daraus adäquate Diagramme zu erstellen.

Gerne würde ich den Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme, respektive den Silver Arrow IB-E testen. Das Ganze würde gegen meinen starken Corsair A70 antreten, der meinen übertakteten FX8350 kalt stellen soll. Die weiteren Komponenten findet ihr in meiner Signatur, da sie für einen Kühlertest sekundär sind.

Alternativ kann ich auf meinem Zweitsystem mit dem X6 1055T (noch nicht übertaktet) den AXP -100 Muscle oder aber den True Spirit 90 M Rev. A testen.

Im Test werden natürlich Design, subjektive Lautstärke, Verpackung und Zubehör getestet, sowie natürlich die Kühlleistung.

Beste Grüße
marvinj


----------



## iBlack22 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo.... ich würde gerne denn Thermalright HR 22 testen 

zum test steht mehre AMD System zu Verfügung zb ein AM3+ system mit einem AMD FX 8350 und ein FM2+ system mit einem AMD A8-6600K da das beides CPu`s sind die nicht gerade wenig Abwärme erzeugen denke ist der Thermalright HR 22 ein guter Testkandidat 
zum vergleich hab ich einmal denn be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow SR1 und denn boxed Kühler

Als System kommt win 7 64bit HP zum Einsatz  

[FONT=Tahoma, Arial, Liberation Sans, sans-serif] [/FONT]

Fotos werden mit einer Galaxy Camera und/oder mit einem S5


----------



## b1te (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich ebenfalls für den Lesertest eines Thermalright-Kühlers bewerben.
Vorzugsweise würde ich gerne den AXP-100 Muscle testen und dabei das Hauptaugenmerk auf folgende Szenarien legen:



*Generationenvergleich: *In meinem aktuellen HTPC arbeitet ein auf 3,6 Ghz übertakteter Q8400, der aktuell noch von einem Thermalright XP-120 gekühlt wird. Ich würde hier gerne den Direktvergleich anstellen, wie sich Luftkühler ähnlicher Größe in der Vergangenheit weiterentwickelt haben.
*"High-End"-HTPC*: In einem weitern Schritt möchte ich gerne testen, ob sich ein moderner, spieletauglicher (und ggf. übertakteter) HTPC mit einem solchen Kühler realisieren lässt. Hierzu würde ich einen 2600K heranziehen, der im aktuellen Hauptsystem auf 4,3 Ghz übertaktet ist.
*Einfluss der restlichen Hardware*: Durch den Einsatz verschieden starker Grafikkarten mit Axial-Lüftern (Radeon 5770, GeForce GTX 570 sowie 780) möchte ich ermitteln, welchen Einfluss weitere Hitzequellen auf die CPU-Temperatur haben, um ggf. Rückschlüsse für optimale Systemzusammenstellungen gewinnen zu können.

Testverfahren:

Sämtliche Tests sollen sowohl in einem ATX-Tower (Fractal Define R4) als auch in einem HTPC-Gehäuse (Silverstone LC-17) durchgeführt werden. Dies soll zudem erlauben darzustellen, welchen Einfluss die Gehäusegröße auf die Kühleigenschaften der getesteten CPU-Kühler hat. Die Messwerte sollen dabei jeweils unter verschiedenen Last-Szenarien (idle, "normale" Spielelast, Video-Encoding, Prime95, etc.) ermittelt werden.

Den Gernerationenvergleich möchte ich mit folgendem System durchführen:

CPU: Q8400 bei verschiedenen Taktstufen
GPU: Geforce GTX 570 @ Accelero Twin Turbo
Gehäuse: Silverstone LC17 ("HiFi"/Desktop-Gehäuse, das Full-ATX-Mainboards unterstützt) bzw. Fractal Design Define R4

Der HTPC-Test bzw. der Temperaturtest soll mit folgendem System durchgeführt werden:

CPU: 2600K
GPU: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 780 Ghz-Edition, GTX 570 @ Twin Turbo, MSI 5770 Hawk
Gehäuse: Silverstone LC17 und Fractal Design Define R4

Durch den Einsatz mehrer Generationen von CPU-Kühlern (u.a. Thermalright XP-120, Scythe Ninja-Cu, Noctua NH-D14), Experimenten mit verschiedensten Lüfterbestückungen und den Aufbau mehrer PC-System sollte genügend Erfahrung im Umgang mit CPU-Kühlern vorhanden sein, um oben beschriebenes Testpensum zu bewerkstelligen. Digitalfotos in annehmbarer Qualität können durch vorhandenes Equipment ebenfalls gewährleistet werden.

Viele Grüße und allen anderen Bewerbern viel Glück!


----------



## dan954 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich auch für den Thermalright-Lesertest bewerben. Testen würde ich gerne den HR-22 oder alternativ den Silver Arrow IB-E, weil ich große Luftkühler einfach klasse finde.

Antreten würde der Kühler gegen einen HR-02 Macho. Bei der restlichen Hardware handelt es sich um:


Prozessor: i5-3570k, übertaktet auf 4,3 GHz
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
Grafikkarte: Powercolor R9 290 PCS+
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Ripjaws 1600 8gb
Festplatten: Crucial M500 120gb + Intel 1500 Pro 180gb + Western Digital Black Caviar 1tb
Netzteil: Antec TP-450C
Betriebssytem: Windows 8.1 Pro
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4; Lüfter-Bestückung: _Vorne_ 2x Fractal Silent Series 140mm, _Hinten_ 1x Alpenföhn Wingboost 2 140mm, _Hinten-oben_ 1x Alpenföhn Wingboost 2 140mm

Testen würde ich unter anderem:


Lieferumfang (Zubehör, Anleitung etc.)
Verarbeitung (Qualität des Lüfters falls vorhanden, Qualität des Kühler und Montagesystems)
Montage (Dauer, Schwierigkeit etc.)
Kühleistung mit Standardlüfter (falls vorhanden) und veschiedenen Taktraten, Lastszenarien, Drehzahlen
Semi-passiver Betrieb sprich nur mit Gehäuselüfter unter gleichen Bedingungen
Vergleich mit dem HR-02 Macho
Subjektive Lautstärke, P/L-Verhältnis, Optik

Einen Testbericht habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht geschrieben aber irgendwann muss man mal ja anfangen, würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen.
Schöne Bilder sollten mit einer Nikon D3100 auch kein Problem darstellen. 

Gruß


----------



## m1ch1 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi

Ich würde gern an dem Lesertest Teilnehmen.
Bevorzugt wrüde ich den HR-22 Testen, würde mich aber auch über einen Silver Arrow freuen.

Getestet werden würde der Kühler auf einem Core i5 750 @4GHz @1,36V
Als Gehäuse kommt ein HAF 922 zum einsatz.
Beweisen müsste der Kühler sich gegen einen Prolimatech Megahalems mit Akasa Apache Lüftern.

Getestet werden würde folgendes:
Gametemps mit Rev Lüfter (akasa Apache; im idle schön leise und unter last ordentlich durchsatz)
Gametemps mit Standard Lüfter
Gametemps im Passivbetrieb (nur stock, kein OC)
Prime mit Rev Lüftern
Prime mit Standard Lüfter

Dazu gäbe es noch eine subjektive Lautstärke beurteilung, und eine beschreibung des Montage-Systems.

Grüße M1ch1


----------



## limon1232011 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH Team, 

getreu dem Motto, "Was man nicht selbst gesehen hat, kann man nicht beurteilen!", würde ich mich gern in den ehrenvollen Kreis eurer Produkttester begeben. Ich selbst betreibe einen kleinen noch sehr unscheinbaren Youtube Kanal, der sich mit dem Thema Hardware auseinandersetzt. Gemeinsam mit der entstandenen Community versuche ich Ratschläge für gute Gaming-PC Setups zu geben sowie Tipps und Tricks beim selbst zusammenbauen von PC´s im Video zu zeigen.  Auch der Zusammenbau meines Testsystems ist als Videodokumentation zu finden. Derzeit arbeite ich mit folgendem Setup:

Intel Xeon E3 1231v3
Gigabyte H97 HD3 Mainboard
8GB DDR3 1600 Ram
GTX 970 Gainward Phantom
500Watt BeQuiet System Power 7
128GB SSD Kingston
1TB Seagate HDD
DVD RW SATA

Zur Zeit wird die CPU noch mit dem Boxedkühler gekühlt, sodas ein Markenkühler von Thermalright nicht nur gut ins System passen würde, nein er könnte auch als Grundlage für neue Inhalte auf meinem Kanal dienen. Als Kühler kämen in Frage, der Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A, derTrue Spirit 90 M Rev. A, der AXP-100 Muscle  oder der True Spirit 120 M BW Rev. A . Zum Aufnehmen der Videos und für Fotos benutze ich eine Canaon Eos 600D sowie geeignete Tageslichtquellen zur Ausleuchtung. Da mir häufig die Mittel fehlen um aktuelle Hardware zu testen und meine Ergebnisse vorzustellen würde ich mich freuen wenn ich als Teil dieser Community einmal die Chance bekomme meine Meinung in Kreisen von Experten mitzuteilen. 

Mit besten Grüßen

Ralf


----------



## Keinem (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Abend,

ich möchte mich auch für einen Kühler bewerben. Favorisieren würde ich den Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E-Extreme, jedoch ist es nicht schlimm, wenn es ein Anderer werden sollte.

Ich hätte hier einige andere Modelle, mit denen ich den Kühler gerne vergleichen wollen würde. Auf den AMD Athlon II X4 620 würde ich dann neben dem Testkühler noch dessen Boxed-Kühler, den Brocken 2 und die Enermax ELC 120 schnallen.

Garniert werden die Ergebnisse mit Fotos und Text.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich mich über die Weihnachtsferien nicht langweilen muss und etwas sinnvolles machen darf.


----------



## Octobit (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag, 
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest eines Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A und/oder eines Thermalright HR-22.

Ich selbst bin 20 Jahre alt und studiere zur Zeit Chemie im dritten Semester. Daher habe ich schon einige Erfahrungen mit dem Auswerten von Messergebnissen gesammelt und möchte diese im Lesertest anwenden. Zudem habe ich seit meinem ersten, selbstständig konfiguriertem PC vor etwa 7 Jahren für viele Freunde und Bekannte PCs zusammengestellt, aufgebaut und eingerichtet. Besonderen Wert lege ich hierbei auf leise PC-Komponenten.

Mein aktuelles System setzt sich aus den folgenden Komponenten zusammen:
Intel Xeon E3 1231v3
Gigabyte H97-HD3
8 Gb Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1600 MHz
ASUS 560 Ti
BeQuiet Straight Power E9 450W
Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium
Thermalright Macho 120 (mit Arctic Cooling MX 2)
Fractal Design R4 Windowed Edition
2 BeQuiet SilentWings 2 140 mm
1 Fractal Design Standardlüfter


Allgemein würde ich folgendes testen bzw. bewerten:
Lieferumfang
Optik und Haptik
Einbau
Leistung mit Standardlüfter, beim HR-22 auch mit einem SilentWing 2, jeweils bei 5, 7 und 12 V und im Passivbetrieb
Lautstärke (subjektiv, etwaige Lagergeräusche)
Abschließende Einschätzung

Insbesondere interessieren würde mich natürlich die Änderungen an der neuen Revision des Macho 120, sowie den Unterschied zwischen 120 mm und 140 mm Kühlern mit entsprechenden Kühlblöcken. Zudem interessiert mich die Tauglichkeit zum Passivbetrieb insbesondere unter Last und die Wirkung der beim HR-22 mitgelieferten "Fan Ducts".

Ich hoffe meine Bewerbung findet Anklang und wird mit  positiver Resonanz belohnt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Octobit


----------



## Estacado7706 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

Falls möglich würde ich sehr gerne den Silver Arrow IB-E bzw den Silver Arrow IB-E-Extreme testen (Ersteren, weil er gut zum Board passt, letzteren wegen der Leistung. Aber im Grundprinzip wäre es egal)

Sämtliche Hardware ist seit der Bewerbung für den Enermax Kühler gleich geblieben. (Asus Sabertooth, AMD FX 8350 etc). Eventuell kam der alte Test ja halbwegs gut an und es besteht die Chance auf eine Fortsetzung.
Testen würde ich hier auch gerne, neben Handhabung und Leistung, wie lange der Lüfter bei schrittweisen Übertaktungen mitspielt.
Zudem würde ich gerne einen der häufigsten Einbaufehler und seine Konsequenzen mal eindeutig in Zahlen mitliefern: "Was passiert, wenn der Luftstrom durch den Lüfter des CPU Kühlers entgegengesetzt dem durch das Gehäuse läuft?" Oftmals wird das ja unterschätzt, ist aber der Hauptgrund, wenn man liest "Meine CPU wird zu heiß, dabei habe ich einen teuren Kühler gekauft"

Viele Grüße


----------



## FreezerX (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Produkte, die Balanceakt von Kompromissen (wie hier z.B. Kühlleistung, Lautstärke und Volumen) überzeugend schaffen, faszinieren mich sehr. Deshalb möchte ich mich für diesen Lesertest bewerben, um zu sehen wie gut Thermalright das schafft. 
Mich interessieren besonders 'True Spirit 140 Power', 'HR-22', 'AXP-100 Muscle' und die 'Silver Arrow' Modelle.

Ich hab mich gefreut, bei der Lesertestaktion des 'Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120' teilzunehmen, und hatte dazu schon einen Artikel verfasst, der Anklang gefunden hat. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...cho-120-der-kleine-bruder-wie-der-grosse.html

Mein Test würde beinhalten:

- Erweiterte Theorie zu modernen Luftkühlern 
- Beurteilung von Lieferumfang, Verarbeitung und Montage inklusive qualitativ guter Fotos
- Vergleichstest mit 'HR-02 Macho 120' und Intel Boxed (falls verfügbar) auf einem Testsystem*
--- Regelverhalten Lüfter
--- Temperaturvergleich (Idle, Prime95, verschiedene Lüftergeschwindigkeiten)
--- Lautstärkemessung und -beurteilung (Messung mit Samsung Note 3 und subjektives Urteil) 
- Auswertung und Zusammenfassung

Testsystem:

ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3
Intel Core i5-2500K (Test bei 3,3 GHz & 4,3 GHz)
2x4GB DDR3-1600 TeamGroup Elite 
MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr
Lancool K62
be quiet! E8-CM-480W
Crucial m4 128GB

Für den Vergleich habe ich insbesondere einen neuen Diagramm-Typ geplant, den es bisher noch nicht gab. Dieser bietet hohen Informationsgehalt (All-in-One), bleibt dabei jedoch übersichtlich.


----------



## Ion (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Nachdem der erste Lesertest in Form des Scythe Mugen MAX hinter mir liegt, suche ich jetzt Frischfleisch 

Am meisten interessiert mich der *Silver Arrow IB-E*, da ich bereits den direkten Vorgänger besitze.
Ich könnte daher genauestens auf die Unterschiede eingehen und sie näher beschreiben.
 Welches Modell, Extreme oder Normal, spielt dabei keine Rolle, da ich noch die Lüfter der Extreme-Edition bei mir liegen habe und somit die normale Version in die Extreme verwandeln könnte.

Bevorzugen würde ich jedoch die normale Version, da ich dann alle 3 Lüftersets von Thermalright hier vor Ort hätte. Damit könnte ich aus meinem Silver SB-E und dem IB-E alle 3 Versionen simulieren (Standard, SE und Extreme) und entsprechend vergleichen.


Als dritte Wahl, sofern es mit dem Silver Arrow nicht klappen sollte, würde ich mir gerne einmal den *True Spirit 140 Power *ansehen.

Mein Testsystem: 
i7-3770K
AsRock Z77 Formula OC
16GB DDR 3 RAM von Samsung (1.5V, 1600MHz, CL7)
Cougar S700 Netzteil
Corsair Carbide Air 540 Gehäuse
Lüftersteuerung von Zalman
GTX 780ti (gekühlt durch Peter 2)
2TB HDD (WD Red)
128GB SSD (Samsung SSD 830)

Ich würde die bestehenden Daten der anderen CPU Kühler nehmen und den neuen Kühler hinzufügen.


Spoiler



- Enermax ETS-T40
- Thermalright Macho Rev. A
- Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E SE
- Scythe Mugen MAX

Die Daten entnehme ich aus dem Test des Scythe Mugen MAX



Testablauf:

Das ganze wird verbaut in einem Corsair Carbide Air 540 Gehäuse,  ausgestattet mit 5 Gehäuselüftern (3x Standard, 2x Noiseblocker Eloop),  welche an einer Lüftersteuerung hängen, zusammen mit einer GTX 780ti  welche mit einem Peter 2 gekühlt wird (Abwärme geht ins Gehäuse, was  berücksichtigt wird).
Ein OC-Test mit der i7-CPU gehört für mich ebenso dazu wie ein  Undervolting Test, um alle Bereiche der verschiedenen Kühler abzudecken.  Durch die Lüftersteuerung kann ich den Luftstrom und dessen Wirkung auf  den CPU-Kühler feststellen. Da mein Mainboard über zwei PWM-Anschlüsse  verfügt, kann ich die Lüfter bei verschieden hohen Drehzahlen/Profilen  betreiben. Die CPU´s werden 30 Minuten lang mit Prime  ausgelastet.

WLP ist nachwievor die MX-4

Eine gute Kamera ist vorhanden, die deutsche Sprache ist mir geläufig  und ich habe Spaß an der Freude an Hardware herum zu basteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sofern der Lesertest des Scythe Mugen MAX für gut befunden wurde, würde ich mich auch diesmal freuen wieder dabei sein zu sein 


Ion


----------



## retroelch (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Haben sie schon Jemanden angeschrieben?


----------



## marvinj (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Vermutlich lassen sie ishc aber noch etwas Zeit


----------



## retroelch (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Vermute ich auch.


----------



## keineahnunginblau (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Geht hier denn noch irgendwas?


----------



## Estacado7706 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*



keineahnunginblau schrieb:


> Geht hier denn noch irgendwas?



Ich denk nach der Feiertagswoche ist es hier nicht genau wie in anderen "Firmen". Es muss erstmal wieder alles anlaufen. 

Vergessen wird das aber sicher nicht.


----------



## Stern1710 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Außerdem: Vergönnen wir Stephan doch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und ein paar Tage entspannten Urlaub (sollte er sich gerade in einem befinden  )


----------



## keineahnunginblau (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Da stimme ich durchaus zu ^^


----------



## retroelch (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Jop absolut. ^^


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich melde mich auch gleich neu an, nur um etwas zu bekommen.


----------



## Thermalright-Support (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Kurze Info - bis auf einen User, bei dem uns noch keine Adresse vorliegt, sind jetzt alle Testsamples im Versand und sollten Samstag oder Montag bei den ausgewählten Testern ankommen. 

Björn


----------



## JulK279 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

ja hi der fehlende bin ich, ich lag im krankenhaus :/
aber die nachricht ist jetzt raus!


----------



## EVO-4G63T (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Oh hoffentlich nichts schlimmes?

Postbote war grad da, Testsample erhalten 

Ich gehen davon aus das der 25.01.2015 nicht mehr als Endtermin gilt?


----------



## Octobit (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Sample liegt auch schon in der Packstation, morgen wird getestet [emoji2] 
Aber ich denke der 25. Hat sich erledigt

@julk: Gute Besserung ( falls noch nicht alles wieder gut ist  )


----------



## JulK279 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

danke danke euch! bandscheibenvorfall in so jungen jahren x(
bedingt durch sportunfall :/


----------



## Ion (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Kühler ist hier ebenfalls eingetroffen


----------



## dan954 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Paket auch hier angekommen.


----------



## EVO-4G63T (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*



JulK279 schrieb:


> danke danke euch! bandscheibenvorfall in so jungen jahren x(
> bedingt durch sportunfall :/



Hört man nicht gerne!

Na dann gute Besserung! Und viel Spass beim Testen


----------



## beren2707 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Kühler nebst Gummibärchen dankend entgegengenommen.


----------



## JulK279 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Vielen lieben dank Evo!


----------



## retroelch (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Kühler auch gestern angekommen.


----------



## Arjab (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Bei mir ist am Samstag der CPU-Kühler angekommen!
Dann hat man jetzt bis Mitte Februar Zeit, bis der Testbericht abgeliefert sein muss, oder?


----------



## dan954 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Würde mich auch mal interessieren wie das jetzt mit dem Endtermin aussieht.


----------



## Ion (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts.
Wenn ihr den Kühler am Samstag bekommen habt, dann habt ihr jetzt bis 17. Feb. Zeit für den Bericht.
So meine Erfahrung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Okay, nun der neue Termin: *Der Testzeitraum endet offiziell am 22. Februar.*

Da nun von allen Testern die Zusagen vorliegen (und die meisten schon ihre Testmuster erhalten haben), hier die Übersicht:

AXP-Muscle 100:
- retroelch
- b1te

HR-22:
- Emiterr123
- dan954

Macho 120 Rev. A:
- JulK279
- Octobit

Silver Arrow IB-E:
- beren2707
- dailydoseofgaming

Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme:
- EVO-4G63T
- Ion

True Spirit 90 M Rev. A:
- XeT
- Arjab93

True Spirit 120 M Rev. A:
- DarkScorpion
- 8iosmod

True Spirit 140 Power:
- sav
- FreezerX


----------



## b1te (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Wollte hier, wie einige andere es bereits getan haben, ebenfalls noch den Erhalt des Kühlers bestätigen.


----------



## Octobit (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich hab mal ein wenig in die Tasten gehauen 
Der fertige Test ist im Luftkühlungsforum zu finden:

Hier gehts lang


----------



## JulK279 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Meiner kam heute auch an, super schnell! Vielen dank und Freu mich schon aufs testen


----------



## DarkScorpion (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Meiner kam auch schon an. Bei mir zu Hause im Word dokument (Zeichenzähler) ista uch schon der erste Part fertig geschrieben


----------



## Emiterr123 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Test ist auch fertig: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/373849-thermalright-hr-22-review.html

Habe mir voll den Stress gemacht, weil ich dachte der Termin (25. Januar) ist fix. Werde vielleicht noch einige Sachen ergänzen. Ist nicht der beste Test, war aber auch mein erstes Mal. Kann nur besser werden ... .
Möchte mich auch nochmal bei PC Games Hardware, Thermalright und PC Cooling bedanken!


----------



## Ion (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich wäre auch dafür den aktualisierten Termin in den Startpost einzupflegen. 
Noch mal für alle:


Wir haben Zeit bis zum *22.02.2015*


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

So, mein Test ist auch fertig:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ermalright-silver-arrow-ib-e.html#post7155620

Habe etwas Gas gegeben, da ich die nächsten 5 Wochen jetzt mit Facharbeit & Klausuren zu tun habe, und das vorher unbedingt fertig haben wollte.


----------



## dan954 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - jetzt bewerben!*

Auch mein Review ist nun fertig. 
[Review] Thermalright HR-22


----------



## retroelch (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Mein Review ist auch bereit.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/377085-thermlaright-apx-100-muscle-user-review.html


----------



## EVO-4G63T (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Mein Lesertest ist auch fertig.
[Lesertest] Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme


----------



## Thermalright-Support (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Super Arbeit bisher! Daumen hoch von unserer Seite!


----------



## Ion (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



Thermalright-Support schrieb:


> Super Arbeit bisher! Daumen hoch von unserer Seite!



Wir haben zu danken 
Mein Bericht wird auch die Tage fertig.


----------



## EVO-4G63T (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Das freut uns alle, das Ihr die Test's gut findet  Das ist die richtige Motivation für die Tester, finde ich.


----------



## beren2707 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Ich reihe mich dann einmal ein und verweise auf meinen Test. 
Leider hat der geänderte Testzeitraum zu Zeitknappheit geführt, ich hoffe jedoch, dass der Test auch so überzeugen kann. Evtl. wird er auch noch erweitert. 

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## Arjab (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Hier ist nun auch mein Test!
Viel Spaß beim Lesen..


----------



## Ion (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

So, mein Review ist dann auch fertig 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...w-thermalright-silver-arrow-ib-e-extreme.html


----------



## Thermalright-Support (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Toller Vergleich, ION! Ich bin aber auch insgesamt von der sehr hohen Qualität der Tests begeistert. Da freu ich mich dann schon auf die Bewerbungen für Teil II!


----------



## DarkScorpion (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Mein Test ist auch heute fertig geworden

[Lesertest] Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev. A


----------



## sav (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Lesen meines Reviews. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...lright-true-spirit-140-power.html#post7198970


----------



## Keinem (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Leider gab es bei mir zuerst Probleme mit dem Upload der Bilder im zweiten Post. Ein Moderator hat sie netterweise für mich hochgeladen  .

Hier geht es zum Test  .


----------



## JulK279 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

hey leute, wollte euch auch bescheid sagen, hab mich bei stephan schon gemeldet.

hab mein review zu heute nicht fertig bekommen, da ich 3 wochen flach lag. erst erkältung, dann magen darm. könnte auch krankschreibung zeigen falls man mir nicht glauben sollte. handelt sich bei mir nur noch um grafiken und bilder einfügen, der schriftliche teil ist so gut wie fertig (nur kleinigkeiten fehlen).

ihr werdet meinen test spätestens mittwoch sehen und lesen können, tut mir leid für die verspätung aber hoffe ihr versteht das.

schöne grüße Julien


----------



## sav (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Ich hoffe dir geht es wieder besser?


----------



## b1te (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Leicht verspätet (sorry dafür), ist jetzt auch mein Test fertig geworden.


----------



## Arjab (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Das sind doch aber noch nicht alle Test, oder?


> Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.


Dem würde ich jetzt nachgehen, wenn's genehm ist.


----------



## sav (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

So wie ich das sehe, sind noch nicht alle Reviews fertig.


----------



## JulK279 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

ja sav mir gehts zum glück wieder gut  *klopf auf holz*

bin grad dabei den test online zu stellen, hoffe das klappt alles mit den bildern und den grafiken


----------



## JulK279 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

mag mir einer helfen bezüglich des hochladen der bilder? /.\ 
das will nicht so wie ich das will 

danke habs schon


----------



## Thermalright-Support (5. März 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Moin,

also, nochmals von meiner Seite aus im Namen von Thermalright ganz großen Dank an die Teilnehmer. Die Tests sind sehr detailreich und ja auch sehr positiv ausgefallen. 

Wenn ich das richtig überschaue, fehlt momentan noch ein letzter Test. Ich schließe mich jetzt mit Stephan kurz, denke aber, dass ihr die Reviews gerne auch in anderen Foren posten könnt.


----------



## JulK279 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Danke für das Lob zu den Reviews! Natürlich positiv, was anderes kann man bei euren produkten doch gar nicht erwarten


----------



## Arjab (11. März 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Gibt's nochmal 'ne News, wenn jetzt alle Tests eingetrudelt sind oder verschwinden die in der Versenkung?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. März 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Es fehlt leider noch ein Test. Wenn alle Tests vorliegen, kommt ein Artikel auf pcgh.de.


----------



## Arjab (16. März 2015)

*AW: Große Testaktion von Thermalright (Teil 1): CPU-Kühler für bis zu 16 Lesertester - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Achso, das hatte ich nicht so richtig auf dem Schirm. Was dauert da denn so lange?


----------

